# finding poes crankbaits



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

does any know if they still make the poes rc-1crankbaits. looked in all the catalogs and bass pro,gander mountian no luck


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I did a search and from what I could tell they don't make them any longer. Ebay may be a good place to start.


----------



## DoUPhish (Apr 10, 2004)

If you're in the central Ohio area, try Buckeye Outdoors. I bought a few last summer out there.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Here's a site that sells them http://www.yakimabait.com/catalog/home.php?cat=259


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

Well for your sake I am glad I was proved wrong.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks for the help guys the yakimabaits web site has every color possible in the rc-1


----------



## lakeslouie (Jan 11, 2006)

DoUPhish said:


> Buckeye Outdoors


Do they have a phone number or web-site as I'm looking for other stuff not readily available. Thanks!


----------

